# Compliment the poster above



## hypochondriac (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow man. How old are you? You could pass for 42!!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 23, 2019)

Im guessing you have lots of hidden talents you arent sharing with us. Am i right?


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 23, 2019)

I saw the photo of your dog. You sure have discerning taste in canines!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

You are here everyday


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 6, 2019)

Mike is a consistent performer and often shares a great photo with us. His good taste is obvious  when rating my posts with "Like".


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)

hypochondriac is missing


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)

Ken and his wife look like fun people to know.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Chic is half right..


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Ken is a very hard worker on his property...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

@mike4lorie needs lots of sleep.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

I believe @Ken N Tx drives a great Ford Truck!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*I believe @mike4lorie , enjoys posting pictures *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

I think @hollydolly likes to compete in the games


----------

